# National Haunters Convention Stage Schedule



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Our STAGE SCHEDULE FOR THE WEEKEND
(Personal Note: The Miss Halloween Pageant is sizing up to be incredible and the fashion show ? JAW DROPPING ! Throw in a makeup war and you can spend the whole weekend sitting in a chair having non-stop live entertainment !)

Friday May 3rd
1:00 pm T3 Fire Toys/Apocalyptic Side Show
2:00 pm Makeup Demo #1: Basic Greasepaint Makeup Techniques
3:00 pm Miss Halloween Beauty Pageant
4:00 pm Gentleman Jim Stilianos: Authentic Sideshow, Carnival Antics , Amazing Feats!
5:00 pm Stump Scrye and/or Spookymagic (unless contest runs long, then this will be omitted and Jim will perform in this slot)
6:00 pm Special Screening of Halloween Home Haunts for those not attending the tour

Saturday May 4h
11:00 am Beauty Underneath Fashion Show
12:00 pm Halloween Home Haunts Screening Part 1
1:00 pm Makeup Demo #2: Simple special effects/gore makeup
2:00 pm Gentleman Jim Stilianos: Authentic Sideshow, Carnival Antics , Amazing Feats!
3:00 pm Gravely MacCabre’s Monster Makeup Challenge

Sunday May 5th
11:00 am Makeup Demo #3: Cleanup, Skin Care, Equipment Care
12:00 pm Halloween Home Haunts Screening Part 2
1:00 pm Creatures East
2:00 pm Stump Scrye and other surprises from spookymagic.com
3:00 pm T3 Fire Toys/Apocalyptic Side Show


----------

